
Why You Won't Quit Your Job - georgecmu
http://blogs.hbr.org/cs/2012/01/why_you_wont_quit_your_job.html
======
cafard
I have been conditioned to discount "blog posts by and about the new
generation of purpose-driven leaders." (And shouldn't purpose pull rather than
drive one?)

------
gregjor
Good example of the term "premature optimization" misused by a management
consultant.

